# CorelDraw X7 Symbols-Creating, Using, Libraries



## lochkelly (Oct 15, 2008)

Can anyone explain in plain English how to create and use Symbols in CorelDraw X7? I am thoroughly baffled. We have jumped from X4 and I miss the scrapbook docker. We create landscape designs in CorelDraw and I'm trying to figure out the best way to use/access the landscape symbols we have created. I'd like to be able to access them across multiple documents not just local to the current document.

I mean the help documentation starts with "Click Object>Symbol>New symbol" and I can't even find "Object" menu. Arrrggh. :banghead:

Thanks,
Lisa


----------



## lochkelly (Oct 15, 2008)

I have no idea where the video that is now in my message came from!!

EDIT: I don't see it now but did when I first looked back at this post...?


----------

